# Australian Section?



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, just wondering if there were any other Aussie boys here and if there is an actual Aussie part of this forum?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

MPR Man said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if there were any other Aussie boys here and if there is an actual Aussie part of this forum?


Hi there, no Aussie section here:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

There is a couple of regular Aussies here though!


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

yeah man, where in aus are you?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

The Bromance has begun.........


----------



## Ozplumber (Sep 22, 2011)

Was thinking the same thing,would be great if we could have an Australian section to the forum.Seeing some things are a little different here.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Besides units of measurement, is it really that different?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You guys are really leaving it open for a down under joke.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Then the poms will want their own section too and im not comfortable with that Haha.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

And Cali. Don't forget Cali. Gotta have a shrine to worship the almighty K60.

Me and Albacore pretty much sum up all of Idaho. Don't worry about setting one up for us. :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What's a pom?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Geez there should be a section for all the people who want their own section.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> And Cali. Don't forget Cali. Gotta have a shrine to worship the almighty K60.
> 
> Me and Albacore pretty much sum up all of Idaho. Don't worry about setting one up for us. :laughing:


We can just use smoke signals.

There are a couple others from Idaho, but they are not very active.

High-Plumbing , he's a buddy of mine and a big help lately after my back surgery

Herk, hes out of Blackfoot 

Balo , I think he's in the Payette area.

That makes 5 of us , we should start a Basket Ball team.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

We should start a WA section.

Then the folks from Washington and the folks from Western Australia can argue over ownership.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

RealLivePlumber said:


> What's a pom?


A Pom is Aussie slang for an Englishman.

I don't want separate sections, let's celebrate our differences and learn new things


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

¡uoıʇɔǝs uɐılɐɹʇsnɐ ǝɥʇ ɹoɟ ǝuo s,ǝɹǝɥ


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

All this Australia talk has got me hungry for Outback. Heading there now.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> A Pom is Aussie slang for an Englishman.
> 
> I don't want separate sections, let's celebrate our differences and learn new things


Actually, it covers all of the UK.

The Welsh, the Scot's, the Irish and of course the bleedin' Limey's are all Bloody Poms.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Actually, it covers all of the UK.
> 
> The Welsh, the Scot's, the Irish and of course the bleedin' Limey's are all Bloody Poms.


Sorry to disagree Widds. I was a pom till I got naturalized. Welsh are taffys Irish are paddys, Scots are just tightarses. In Aussie slang.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Sorry to disagree Widds. I was a pom till I got naturalized. Welsh are taffys Irish are paddys, Scots are just tightarses. In Aussie slang.


You got neutralized?

Why'd you let them neuter you like that?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> You got neutralized?
> 
> Why'd you let them neuter you like that?


Ha ha, I arrived here when I was 2 years old, so iguess I am Aussie anyway, and I still have my nuts thankyu,


----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

Bahahahaha!!! That was good for a chuckle. I am in SE QLD fellas. 

"Whats the difference" was a question that was asked a bit I see and the answer I can come up with is simply codes I would assume? I do not want to comment on things here if I am being misleading to others when our codes differ.

BTW not trying to start an Aussie revolution ha ha, just seein whos out there.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

MPR Man said:


> Bahahahaha!!! That was good for a chuckle. I am in SE QLD fellas.
> 
> "Whats the difference" was a question that was asked a bit I see and the answer I can come up with is simply codes I would assume? I do not want to comment on things here if I am being misleading to others when our codes differ.
> 
> BTW not trying to start an Aussie revolution ha ha, just seein whos out there.


 ok most important AFL or NRL and which teams?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Then the poms will want their own section too and im not comfortable with that Haha.


I think its pomes... hahahaha.

And its ausies that are pomes.....

Prisoners of mother england === pomes.....

History 1on1


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

When is Chopper showing up?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Mark Brandon Read AKA Chopper, has not got long to live according to newspaper reports here (cancer)


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Mark Brandon Reid AKA Chopper, has not got long to live according to newspaper reports here (cancer)


 Sorry too here that Mate!


----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

NRL and the Broncs of course! And I have met chopper on a couple of occasions, let's just say the truest thing he has ever said would be "never let the truth get in the way of a good yarn"!


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Besides units of measurement, is it really that different?


It is quite different from what I've seen here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> I think its pomes... hahahaha.
> 
> And its ausies that are pomes.....
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Besides units of measurement, is it really that different?


S-traps, floor waste gullies, all sanitary underground is a 4" (100mm) wet vent, sheet metal roofing and gutters and gas pex were a few of the things that i saw when I was there.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Dmaz said:


> S-traps, floor waste gullies, all sanitary underground is a 4" (100mm) wet vent, sheet metal roofing and gutters and gas pex were a few of the things that i saw when I was there.


65 mm underground sanitary too. We don't vent any where near as much as some of you guys either


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> 65 mm underground sanitary too. We don't vent any where near as much as some of you guys either


I was just there for 3 weeks on an exchange between my tech school and one of the TAFEs in Melbourne. Most of what I saw in the couple drainage classes I attended were 100mm underground.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Dmaz said:


> I was just there for 3 weeks on an exchange between my tech school and one of the TAFEs in Melbourne. Most of what I saw in the couple drainage classes I attended were 100mm underground.


We can run 65mm underground, from memory up to 10metres unvented, hope you didn't go to Sunshine TAFE,


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

Adamche said:


> We can run 65mm underground, from memory up to 10metres unvented, hope you didn't go to Sunshine TAFE,


Yes thats right. Pefect for sinks etc. Technically speaking WC's can even be run in 80mm.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

MPR Man said:


> Yes thats right. Pefect for sinks etc. Technically speaking WC's can even be run in 80mm.


Yeah but it costs more to do than 100mm:blink:


----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Yeah but it costs more to do than 100mm:blink:


Ha ha yeah I always laughed at that.:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Ever seen the price of an 80 mm slip coupling? It made my eyes burn


----------



## kieran (Jul 4, 2012)

You from
Brizzy mate? I'm from Perth, any other sizzles on here? Everyone is American yeah?


----------



## kieran (Jul 4, 2012)

Auzzies


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

kieran said:


> Auzzies


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

MPR Man said:


> Yes thats right. Pefect for sinks etc. Technically speaking WC's can even be run in 80mm.


I didn't even know that! haha We only ever use 80mm for floor waste gully risers.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Adamche said:


> We can run 65mm underground, from memory up to 10metres unvented, hope you didn't go to Sunshine TAFE,


I vaguely remember that now. I went to box hill tafe. I only attended 3 or 4 theory classes and a couple of shop classes, the rest were trade visits and stuff like that. The apprentices there told me to watch out for drop bears and hoop snakes, I told them we had pipe racks built for our dog sleds, great fun was had by all.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

:laughing:˙˙˙ǝɹns ɹoɟ ʇsıן ɯnɹoɟ ǝɥʇ ɟo ɯoʇʇoq ǝɥʇ uo oƃ pןnoɥs ɯnɹoɟ ɥɔunq ɹǝpun uʍop ǝɥʇ:laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

Pilot...I think you have a man crush on ole Mark Brandon Reid?? :laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

The Viceroy of Sandringham just provided me with a crimson head sash! It was white until I lost my ears!:laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Huh got a compass:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought there already was an Aussie section. It's that island they sent you to down there, in the middle of nowhere. It was a fine idea until the internet came around. Now you think you can talk to anybody. Damn.








Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you, Australia!


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

thought this is the Aussie section


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

antiCon said:


> thought this is the Aussie section


That's what you get for thinking.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

antiCon said:


> thought this is the Aussie section


Melting pot Dude! All good


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Melting pot Dude! All good


Prolly not the best time to mention my Aunt, who went to a private Catholic school in Perth in the 50's still refers to Australians as 'Buck Toothed, Sheep Shagging Rootardians'.

She still holds a grudge.:laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Prolly not the best time to mention my Aunt, who went to a private Catholic school in Perth in the 50's still refers to Australians as 'Buck Toothed, Sheep Shagging Rootardians'.
> 
> She still holds a grudge.:laughing:


Perth is still like that now! WA means "wait awhile":laughing:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Prolly not the best time to mention my Aunt, who went to a private Catholic school in Perth in the 50's still refers to Australians as 'Buck Toothed, Sheep Shagging Rootardians'.
> 
> She still holds a grudge.:laughing:


Hey hey hey. Only one of my teef is bucked! :laughing:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Albert park!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Albert park!


My high school was about 1 mile from Albert park, we used to run around it each year.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Back before they put speed cameras around it someone i know used to do 3am hot laps in his speed box :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Fastest time I ran it was 27 minutes............................slow.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't remember the times but i do remember thinking if plumbing doesn't work out i totally rock at this.........hahaha


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## brad7596 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey adamche,
Just a quick question on drain testing , i pumped it up today and half the caps leaked. Have you any ideas how to seal the I.Os better?

Thanks mate


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

brad7596 said:


> Hey adamche,
> Just a quick question on drain testing , i pumped it up today and half the caps leaked. Have you any ideas how to seal the I.Os better?
> 
> Thanks mate


Try that antibacterial watermain lube, it will work on the thread and the o ring. Clean threads too!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


>


Dunno what car that is but.. pic is princes bridge in Melbourne, south side of the Yarra river looking NW


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Dunno what car that is but.. pic is princes bridge in Melbourne, south side of the Yarra river looking NW


 She is the Aussie supercar the Joss I believe!:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Speaking of Yarra...

This photo was reportedly taken in Yarra Valley.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Speaking of Yarra...
> 
> This photo was reportedly taken in Yarra Valley.



Those are some strange looking leprechauns.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Those are some strange looking leprechauns.


 Locals!:laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

The Yarra valley has some awesome wineries, maybe the roos were picking grapes!:laughing:


----------



## Some Day Plumbi (Mar 4, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Speaking of Yarra...
> 
> This photo was reportedly taken in Yarra Valley.


Things you see when you don't have a gun handy.

I am from Brisbane. 

Simon


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> The Yarra valley has some awesome wineries, maybe the roos were picking grapes!:laughing:


More likely they were stealing them.

I'm reminded of that episode of McLeod's Daughters when the roo's invaded Drover's Run and they couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> More likely they were stealing them.
> 
> I'm reminded of that episode of McLeod's Daughters when the roo's invaded Drover's Run and they couldn't do anything about it.


Next time you are watching that sorry excuse for a show grab a bottle of your favourite alcoholic beverage and drink everytime they say "Mcleod". You'll be drunk by the second ad break


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Next time you are watching that sorry excuse for a show grab a bottle of your favourite alcoholic beverage and drink everytime they say "Mcleod". You'll be drunk by the second ad break


I did that with Horatio from CSI Miami- sunglasses on or off-whisky shots, pissed before the scream!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Next time you are watching that sorry excuse for a show grab a bottle of your favourite alcoholic beverage and drink everytime they say "Mcleod". You'll be drunk by the second ad break


You shouldn't dare me like that.

I don't need an excuse to get shiot faced.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> You shouldn't dare me like that.
> 
> I don't need an excuse to get shiot faced.


Couldnt watch the show, Way too stereotypically Aussie...Bueady Mate, she'll be bonza, No wucken Furries mate!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Couldnt watch the show, Way too stereotypically Aussie...Bueady Mate, she'll be bonza, No wucken Furries mate!


I enjoyed the show. It's been a very long time since the US had a decent show with a rural/farm setting.

And the women were fetching, of course.

We never did make it past the third season, though. It started to resemble a soap opera and we lost interest.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I enjoyed the show. It's been a very long time since the US had a decent show with a rural/farm setting.
> 
> And the women were fetching, of course.
> 
> We never did make it past the third season, though. It started to resemble a soap opera and we lost interest.


Try Blue Heelers, a cop show set in rural Victoria, a lot of it was shot in my home town (Werribee) The town hospital "MT Thomas" is actually the Werribee hospital. I liked this Show:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Try Blue Heelers, a cop show set in rural Victoria, a lot of it was shot in my home town (Werribee) The town hospital "MT Thomas" is actually the Werribee hospital. I liked this Show:thumbup:
> BLUE HEELERS EPISODE 31 - YouTube


It isn't on Netflix -- I'll have to try a few more sources.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I bet this was a proud day for you Australians.:yes:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Ever seen one of these! Heard they are common downunder!


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Only in the outback i reckon. Not much wildlife in the cities. We get the occasional drop-bear though


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Ever seen one of these! Heard they are common downunder!


 Thats a straight up killer Mate !


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

What the hell is a drop bear?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Thats a straight up killer Mate !


Looks like an inland taipan....the most venomous snake


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Looks like an inland taipan....the most venomous snake


 Nevile Bartos says it an Austrailian brown snake. It likes the shade and is a killer. Heard from a friend they will hide under car engine bonnets or in carports! :thumbsup:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Nevile Bartos says it an Austrailian brown snake. It likes the shade and is a killer. Heard from a friend they will hide under car engine bonnets or in carports! :thumbsup:


The river and surrounding grasslands near me are full of brown and tiger snakes. A lady who lives 1/2 a mile away sat on her sofa in her house and got bitten by a brown snake! She received anti venom and recovered!


----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes. I lived in byfield and that place was crawling with em!! I always laugh when I watch swamp people and they are shooting these small gators and catching non venomous snakes...our salt crocs and snakes would have a field day in those swamps lol!!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

And then theres the dropbear!


----------



## MPR Man (Jun 26, 2012)

bahahahahahahahaaa!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

It was hungry.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Gotta watch out for Bunyips too


----------



## plumber luke (Oct 21, 2013)

The Bundaberg rum drop bear is cool . Haven't seen him on the t.v for a couple of years now . Hope he's o.k .
Go Manly go the sea eagles . Sydney fella here


----------

